

Ask YC: Exchange hosting? - gsiener

So our company has committed to going with Exchange.  Yes, we have looked at alternatives, don't really want to get into a discussion on that.<p>Just curious if anyone out there has a hosted Exchange provider that they would stand behind?
======
brk
I would not recommend Mailstreet, had mediocre experiences with them. I did
have really good results with Intermedia though, so give them a shout.

------
ScottWhigham
Timely for me as I am in the market for mail hosting as well. Saving this to
see if anyone weighs in with useful info :)

